# Is this even healthy?



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

14 days, 17 lbs? Of course some will be water but wasn't expecting that.. I'm eating 2000 calories a day and have been ECAing 2 days on 2 days off for the second week, done 3 fasted 60 length swims

How much is likely to be muscle? I'm on test



Changed second pic to one of the same lighting/time of day

Not as depressed now lol, still upping the calories though


----------



## ducky699 (Jul 23, 2012)

have you got a before and after picture of yourself? would be good to see your body


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Id like to see a pic too as these results are about as acuret as a fishmonger trying to cut up steak...

Im just slightly heavier and same bf as that but only 5.5 and am a unit so if this is true you should be in great shape still..

please post apic when you have time mate.

btw not avin a dig personally just these methods are useless, best way is a proper calliper test by someone who is very good at doing them with proper callipers that are calibrated regularly


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

ducky699 said:


> have you got a before and after picture of yourself? *would be good to see your body*


 :wub:


----------



## ducky699 (Jul 23, 2012)

Dr Manhattan said:


> :wub:


right, maybe it wasnt the best idea to write that down...no ****


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

ducky699 said:


> right, maybe it wasnt the best idea to write that down...no ****


Haha, just pulling your leg mate :tongue:


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Lighting doesn't do me justice in second pic


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

At the risk of sounding a cock mate i think you look better in the first pic. sorry, each to their own i suppose.


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Yeah I do too

Think it's the lighting though, will have to take one later at night and compare lol


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

blimey...gaining 17lbs in two weeks on 2000kcals a day with eca and fasted swimming mg: do you just sit on your **** all day when your not doing this:lol:


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

danMUNDY said:


> blimey...gaining 17lbs in two weeks on 2000kcals a day with eca and fasted swimming mg: do you just sit on your **** all day when your not doing this:lol:


No mate I lost the lbs not gained them lol


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

BettySwallocks said:


> At the risk of sounding a cock mate i think you look better in the first pic. sorry, each to their own i suppose.


Yeah sorry Wilson, but I've got to agree with this too I'm afraid :mellow:


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

WilsonR6 said:


> No mate I lost the lbs not gained them lol


  my bad..

just off to clear the **** out of my eyes :whistling:


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Too little calories? Too little protein? Been doing like 180g protein 20% fats the rest carbs

Also in first pic I wasn't taking adex, in after pic I am


----------



## bobbydrake (Nov 19, 2012)

I wouldn't trust the scales in DW - I used to use them a lot in Liverpool DW and they were really erratic. I actually think you look better in the 2nd pic (apart from those pjs anyway  )


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Don't hate on my Spongebob pj's :lol:


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

whats gone wrong with your forearms?


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Nothing mate why?


----------



## Edinburgh (Sep 2, 2012)

Wilson they're winding you up, keep doing what your doing :thumbup1:

Off topic but 371 days without a friend request...i've ZERO! that should boost the ego a bit :thumb:


----------



## bumont (Aug 18, 2012)

Big difference there mate, dnp will make you look smaller than ever before. When I went from cutting to bulking after DNP my upper body exploded, I'm almost certain DNP has a anabolic rebound.


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

bumont said:


> Big difference there mate, dnp will make you look smaller than ever before. When I went from cutting to bulking after DNP my upper body exploded, I'm almost certain DNP has a anabolic rebound.


I'm not on DNP mate

Don't like the sound of that stuff lol

May invest in some clen though soon


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

edinburgh6982 said:


> Wilson they're winding you up, keep doing what your doing :thumbup1:


the first pic is the oldest?

i think you look better in that pic, looks like you have lost muscle i personally think.

Looking at the pics, i would have thought you had done a successful bulk from right to left!!

best of luck


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

HJL said:


> the first pic is the oldest?
> 
> i think you look better in that pic, looks like you have lost muscle i personally think.
> 
> ...


Aye

Gonna up to calories and protein, and the cardio slightly


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

To me it looks like you have held onto your muscle, no noticable difference in arm / shoulders / chest muscle wise flicking between the 2 pics, you are leaner and waist is thinner in the 2nd pic, i think its just the flash on the camera or whatever washing you out and making you look paler than the 1st pic.

Wouldn't hurt to up the protein though, especially on gear!


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Thanks mate, going to up it to minimum 225g protein as saw someone else suggest they do their BW in KGx3g protein

Going to do less weight training, can't remember the last time I didn't go to the gym

Going to try something like this

Mon - ECA fasted swimming

Tue - Pull routine no stimulants

Wed - ECA fasted swimming

Thur - Push routine no stimulants

Fri - ECA fasted swimming

Sat - Legs no stimulants

Sun - rest

Anyone critique?


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

No mate it is not healthy to live in Bangor. or any where in Wales in fact.


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Much unhealthier for my liver because there's FU*C*K all to do except drink :no:


----------

